# Hi, from Switzerland, looking for knowledge in Australia.



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the fourm. You can find a lot of knowledge on here. good luck


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome Thombapa, and good luck in finding somebody who can help you with your trip to Australia!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Yes, welcome! As has been mentioned, you will find a lot of great info here.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Thom!


----------

